# GPU-Z Crashing Computer



## East17 (Feb 15, 2010)

The setup is this:

Clean WinXP SP3 install with latest DX9 2009 update. 
The hardware is : Pentium D 805 @ 3250Mhz on AsRock 775i65g BIOS 3.30 w/ 2 x 512 DDR500 Crucial LED DDR @ 400MHz CL 2.0 , 2 , 2 , 5 .

The video card is HiS Radeon X1950PRO 512 MB AGP with latest driver and Control Panel instead of Control Center. 

The software running in the background is Avira Personal Edition 9 and uTorrent 2.0 and StartUp Monitor.

The game I'm having the problem with is Mortyr : Operation ThunderStorm (Jupiter EX Engine). 

Ok .. I admit that the game engine is shitty and the game is a B title but the problem is clear: 

*1) Load Game / Play / Everything's fine!*
      or 
*2) Load FRAPS /Load Game / Play / Everything's fine!*
      or
*3) Load SpeedFAN / Load FRAPS /Load Game / Play / Everything's fine!*
      or
*4) Load GPU-Z ver. 0.3.4 or 0.3.8 / Load SpeedFAN / Load FRAPS /Load Game / Play / Very fast TOTAL CRASH ! *

(the game image is frozen on the screen and no CTRL+ALT+DEL is working ... no CAPS LOCK or NUM LOCK is responding ... no nothing )

*5) Load ONLY GPU-Z ver. 0.3.4 or 0.3.8 / Load Game / Play / Very fast TOTAL CRASH ! *

Just the same ...

Where's the problem guys ?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 15, 2010)

Interesting, i've just got my system and have been benching. i noticed a lot of lock ups and put it down to overclocking my card to high but then I also had gpuz open at the same time, I shall have to try this out.....thanks for the possible heads up.


----------



## erocker (Feb 15, 2010)

The problem most likely is having multiple programs reading the same sensors at the same time. I've heard this isn't very good for your hardware. Just don't use SpeedFan and GPU-Z at the same time.


----------



## East17 (Feb 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> The problem most likely is having multiple programs reading the same sensors at the same time. I've heard this isn't very good for your hardware. Just don't use SpeedFan and GPU-Z at the same time.




Like I've said above ... *Load ONLY GPU-Z & the game *but the crash is inevitable .

I'd like to add that my video card is running @ DEFAULT settings . Fact is that there never was any overclocking done to this card .


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 16, 2010)

have you tried without avira (unlikely) ? it is possible that my ancient x1950 code somehow interferes with the game
do you have refresh sensors in background enabled? any change when set to off ?


----------



## East17 (Feb 16, 2010)

So, I've tested with 2 more games: Combat Arms ... that I think is based on the same game engine and Mass Effect 1.

Both games work perfectly with Fraps, uTorrent and Avira 9 running in the background. The moment I start GPU-Z, in 1 or 2 minutes the system freezes. I've also tried with the Avira Shield deactivated but the end result is still the same


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 16, 2010)

do you have refresh sensors in background enabled? any change when set to off ?


----------



## East17 (Feb 16, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> do you have refresh sensors in background enabled? any change when set to off ?



I want to make sure I understand what you mean ... If you're asking if I have any programs loaded that reads the sensors in my PC, the answer is no. 

Like I said above. I tried to start the games only with GPU-Z loaded... No uTorrent , no FRAPS , no SpeedFAN and with the Avira Shield disabled.

The games work flawlessly when ran by themselves or with uTorrent & Avira running in the background.

But if I start GPU-Z .. it doesn’t matter of uTorrent or FRAPS is running ... when I load the game, the PC freezes in the games screen .

Or even in the loading screen... or maybe in the loading screen it doesn't ... it always freezes when the real 3D stuff load on the screen . That would lead me to believe that the problem appears when the card frequency shoots up because of switching from 2D mode to 3D mode... 

Cold that be ?


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 16, 2010)

He's talking about the sensors in GPU-Z.  There's a checkbox to continue running the sensors in the background.


----------



## East17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok ... I get it 

But no, the checkbox was not on ...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 18, 2010)

i've said this a few times, but have you checked your power supply with a multimeter ? 
reason i ask is often when power packs are on there way out ,
they can cause alsorts of problems with system stability ,
try Futuremark 3DMark03 -06 from here as i found my pc would run alot of games but not this benchmark (i'e blue screens of death) until i got a new psu, try it it'll give you a clue


----------



## East17 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ok ... I did the following :

7m 15s SUPER PI 8M 

3251 CB-CPU MultiCPU CineBENCH R10

15600 3D Mark 2003

8437 3D Mark 2005

4929 3D Mark 2006 

*Pentium D805 3254 Mhz 775i65g NEW BIOS 3.30 1Gb DDR Crucial 203.4 MHz CL 2.0-2-2-5*

All perfectly stable.


----------

